# Scottsdale, AZ - F - Sable - 10 Months



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Another email I received as I'm in contact with some shelters:



This is Lacey a 10 month old FEMALE purebred Sable coat German Shepherd dog. (I do have her pedigree on her father's side and know about her mother's pedigree but can't get the paperwork from the breeder) due to neglect case and breeder issues. She came to me from a neglected home situation. She had a leg injury due to neglect from her past owners. It was a simple injury that they chose to ignore. When I got her it was easily resolved with a course of antibiotics and now is a non-issue. (I have the medical records at her Vet's office). They returned her to the "Breeder" where upon the breeder didn't want to keep her own breeding and deal with medical and re-homing her so decided it was easier to euthanize her for these reasons! I convinced the breeder to sign her over to me so that I could provide the medical care needed and get her re-homed to a forever family. I just could not justify putting this dog down for a "human caused problem". This dog was perfectly bred and sold to the wrong owners and I did not see why she had to suffer this fate at 6 months old before she even had a second chance at life. I have had her now for several months and she is doing great. I have been working with her in training classes. (Will encourage you to continue taking her if you should choose to adopt her). Classes are free and are held at Freestone park in Gilbert Wednesday nights @ 7:00 pm by GSD trainer and expert). She is very sweet, mild and even tempered. She has her basic training, house broken, kennel/crate trained, gets a long very well with large breed dogs so-so with small dogs. She needs to find a home with a family that has kids OVER the age of 13 or to someone with lots of time for training and to give this active dog exercise. She gets a long with most dogs and is okay with cats.

These dogs live to be around 10-12 years old. Are very intelligent and need a lot of stimulation. ("A German Shepherd mind is a terrible thing to waste"). They are a very loyal and loving breed. They make good companions. I, myself have two and love this breed very much. I would be happy to help you with any further information you need to know on this Breed of dog.

She is spayed, micro-chipped and has had her rabies shot and all vaccines are up-to-date.

If you would like more information. Please call me at 480-275-8618 please leave a message with name and contact information or email me [email protected] (Suzie) . Serious inquires only please! I will be asking an adoption fee of $350.00 to cover 1/2 of the medical fee's I have paid out of pocket. You can check all the GSD Rescue's this is a very fair adoption fee most charge $500 or more for this breed. This pedigree dog was sold for over $800.00. I am only asking to try to re-coop half of my medical costs, spaying, shots, microchip etc. 

Location of dog: Scottsdale, Arizona
Being fostered.
Application must be filled out prior to adoption.
Thank you!


----------

